
The Newsweekly’s Last Stand - rglovejoy
http://www.theatlantic.com/doc/200907/news-magazines
======
sunir
I liked the video in the article more than the article. I know it's beyond
controversial, but I think there is a lot of truth in the claim that print
media would have been better off not embracing the Web with reckless abandon.

It was kind of a Tragedy of the Commons inspired by fear of the Innovator's
Dilemma.

